# What would it take to install heated seats?



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Or modify my existing ones, preferably. Has anyone done this?
Nick


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Oh yes, and: Has anyone figured out a way to heat the stewering wheel? Screw heated seats, I want a heated steering wheel.
Ditto for a shift knob. 
Nick


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Cold weather package?*

Heated steering wheel? Buy a SAAB!  I doubt that is possible.

Heated seats. Probably a nightmare to retrofit, although most of the wiring is probably there.

 Is there anything else that you FORGOT to order with your BMW? 

Well, it's Friday. Happy motoring!

Patrick


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *Oh yes, and: Has anyone figured out a way to heat the stewering wheel? Screw heated seats, I want a heated steering wheel.
> Ditto for a shift knob.
> Nick *


I just called my dealer about this.

No heated wheel or shift knob. He suggested gloves if it gets too cold. 

Patrick


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I've driven my Dad's 740i too much. Warm and toasty heated steering wheel.
A heatged shift knob shouldn't be too hard to rig up. But the steering wheel would be SOOOO nice.
Nick


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *I've driven my Dad's 740i too much. Warm and toasty heated steering wheel.
> A heatged shift knob shouldn't be too hard to rig up. But the steering wheel would be SOOOO nice.
> Nick *


You could use a hair dryer on the steering wheel for 15 minutes in the morning. 

-Al


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I never have time.


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

Find someone willing to trade you who has heated seats. I think someone posted the p/n's of the heating elements in one of the other boards.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

gotta replace your entire whole seat cover(s). the elements are built in to the leather/vinyl cover. wiring the switches? who knows how big a job that is.

it will cost lots and lots of money.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Ah well. Idle shot in the dark.


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

___lk___ said:


> *gotta replace your entire whole seat cover(s). the elements are built in to the leather/vinyl cover. wiring the switches? who knows how big a job that is.
> 
> it will cost lots and lots of money.  *


Don't know if it'll cost you lots and lots of money, just maybe some money.  It would be an interesting project though. Let us know if you find out the cost of the heating elements. Would be interesting to add heated seating elements to the rear seats. Could even wire them up to activate when the front passenger activates theirs. . . .


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Real men don't need heated seats, steering wheels, and shift knobs. Ughhhhh  

I prefer to drive in my underwear, windows down, A/C full blast, in the dead of winter. Yeah, bring it on!!


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

ff said:


> *Real men don't need heated seats, steering wheels, and shift knobs. Ughhhhh
> 
> I prefer to drive in my underwear, windows down, A/C full blast, in the dead of winter. Yeah, bring it on!!  *


Don't we all . But some of us are fortunate enough to have someone to remind us it's cold on their female posteriors. Mine keeps her seat on high all the time (summer included!). It's the only way she feels comfortable when I have the climate control set to 70F. Man, when will they come out with dual zone climate control?


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

Found a few heated seat web sites. This one seems most intersting:

http://www.jacobselectronics.com/products/comfort/seatheater.htm

Download the .pdf file and see instructions and specs. They're the toastiest (135-145 F) seats I have seen, and the switch looks like a clean install on the side of the seats. I've emailed them for price, and I'll post it here when I get it. If the price is right, I'll be installing them on all my cars, including my E46's back seats!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Now that sounds interesting. Especially if it could be had/installed for ~$500.
Nick


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

Nick325xiT said:


> *Now that sounds interesting. Especially if it could be had/installed for ~$500.
> Nick *


Another website I found specialized in Mazda Miata heating elements for both seats for under $200. Had to provide your own switch I believe. But it should be possible for under $500.


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

Do a search for Carbotex seat heaters. They are two-stage, heat both the seat and lower back, and look like a pretty clean install. Price is $70 - 80 per seat.

I emailled a guy on another board about this, as he was originally looking at retrofitting the OEM seat heaters. He went with the Carbotex units though. He said they work great, but installation was a pain.

One thing you may want to be aware of is that aftermarket seat heaters may have an adverse effect on the functionality of the airbag sensors in the seat...

Good luck though .. I've been looking at doing the same thing. It's not that cold in FL, but after a couple of <20 degree mornings, I've realized that I probably should have ordered them.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

you live in Bethesda and think it's cold? Man, you must have thin blood. Florida native?

You'd think if the guys on Junkyard Wars could rig up a Yamaha dirt bike, a washing machine drum, and a BMW bumper into a working (well, not so good) snowmobile, it would be possible to rig up a heated steering wheel.

How about something along the lines of an electric blanket? Only it's a steering wheel cover. 

There are electric socks, right?


----------

